# Feline lily toxicity



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Monday evening I got a note from a dear friend with the subject line, "I may have killed my cat." She brought home a lily the day before and assumed the worst when she found her cat lethargic. First, her cat is okay. But along the way I have learned how terribly toxic lilies are for cats, with a tiny amount causing kidney damage and often death. Google "lily toxicity cat" and you will find lots of information about this.

If you have a cat, your probably shouldn't allow lilies anywhere around your home. I hope to never read another message about a lily killing a beloved fur person. :wavey:


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a bed of Lily of the Valley (my Mom's favorite gardening plant) and make sure I keep Bayne away from it although he has shown zero interest in munching on any of it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I have a bed of Lily of the Valley (my Mom's favorite gardening plant) and make sure I keep Bayne away from it although he has shown zero interest in munching on any of it.


Here's what PubMed says about the impact of lily of the valley on cats: "Members of the genus Convallaria (lily of the valley), while sparing on the kidneys, elicit toxic effects because they possess potent cardiac glycosides similar to digitalis." (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21147474)

I hope Bayne continues to avoid that bed!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne is not in that area of the yard unsupervised, when he is out of the kennel he is on lead or rope, if we decide to get an invisible or physical fence then I'll be fencing in that bed, I will NOT dig it up, my Mom planted that and it's part of what I have left of her along with her Hosta bed. Is the Hosta plant also dangerous, I believe it's in the Lily family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Bayne is not in that area of the yard unsupervised, when he is out of the kennel he is on lead or rope, if we decide to get an invisible or physical fence then I'll be fencing in that bed, I will NOT dig it up, my Mom planted that and it's part of what I have left of her along with her Hosta bed. Is the Hosta plant also dangerous, I believe it's in the Lily family.


Yes, according to the ASPCA site, Hostas are toxic for dogs, cats, and horses: ASPCA | Hosta.

I understand plants as treasured family heirlooms. There are many that I love that are dangerous and many of us can't escape them. 

My cherished Sabrina died of kidney failure and hemangiosarcoma when she was not quite 8 years old, and I have long suspected that her fondness for digging up azaleas when she was a puppy made the renal disease worse. She also dug up bulbs that I had planted before I knew they were dangerous for my dogs. I so hope to spare others that nightmare.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't understand why florists and nurseries don't have warning labels on them


----------

